# Fehler bei "Nochmal Spielen" (Java)



## levin233 (14. Nov 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Spiel in Java programmiert und wollte am Ende abfragen ob man nochmal spielen möchte. Ich habe versucht das umzusetzen, allerdings wird es nichht erkannt, wenn man "ja" oder "nein" eingibt. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Hier mein Code:


```
boolean nochmal = true;
 while (nochmal == true) {

 // Code

 boolean eingabe = false;

 while (eingabe == false) {
    System.out.println("Noch eine Runde? (Bitte gib ja oder nein ein)");
    String frage = scan.nextLine();

    if (frage == "ja") {
          nochmal = true;
          eingabe = true;
          }

          else if (frage == "nein") {
          nochmal = false;
          eingabe = true;
          }

          else {
          System.out.println("***ERROR***");
          eingabe = false;
          }
 }
 }
```


----------



## levin233 (14. Nov 2021)

Ah okay habe den Fehler gefunden


----------

